# Any experience with Ringing Rocks Archery?



## silent__thought (Aug 15, 2014)

Wondering if anyone is familiar with them. I've been looking at one of their bows and would appreciate any feedback. Thanks!

The bow I'm looking at: https://www.etsy.com/listing/192711108/64-competition-or-hunting-bow-hickory?

I'm brand new to archery and looking for an affordable longbow for weekend target fun.


----------



## Aronnax (Nov 7, 2013)

I bought one a while back- The first one I got had a partially cut handle, that I really didn't like, but the big deal breaker was that the upper limb was splintering a bit so I sent it back. I got a new one but opted for the uncut handle and just made it myself. It was supposed to come pre-tillered but it was not, and needed some work. The upper limb had a mild hinge, and the lower was just way to stiff. The string that it comes with isn't anything to brag about, but it works- sort of. It had no serving on it so the knocks didn't snap on to the string. Not a big deal since I can do my own servings. The string doesn't appear to come waxed either.

Now, I went with the basic bare bones finish it yourself model, you can get them completely finished. Maybe you might want one with a pistol grip and just do the final sanding/finishing yourself. Depends on what you skills are. I think it was a good learning process for me.

Also, the people at Ringing Rocks are great to work with and stand behind their product.

My bow took a pretty decent set, and it's no performance machine, but still tosses arrows well enough. Hand shock was a bit of a problem at first, probably in part due to a less than perfect tiller, and my arrows were too light. Some heavier arrows settled it down quite a bit.

The backyardbowyer did couple of videos on his-









BM


----------

